# Blue Oscar



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Just saw an electric blue oscar. Is that a real fish or did they do something to a regular oscar?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

They dyed an Oscar. There is no blue color form that has been bred. There are, however, white forms, which when dyed can be any color they want, unfortunately.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

How do you dye a fish? Are they fed something? Don't they lose the color over time?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

It can be done 3 different ways. Dyed food, color injected by needle, or sometimes the fish can be dipped in a solution. 
These fish will loose color eventually and there's a much better chance for a spontaneous death due to the trama of coloring.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awful.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I saw firemouth xbred with jack dempseys the other day at a chain store. That was repulsive


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

They died it for shure most chain stores die some of there fish so they can sell them for more money because there what they say "rare"


----------

